

A New Ergonomic Mechanical Keyboard – Protect Your Hands with the ErgoPro - nobodysbusiness
http://matias.ca/ergopro/pc/

======
nobodysbusiness
In case anyone has doubts about my motivations, I just want to state that I'm
not an employee of the company that makes the keyboard and I don't get a cut
of the sales or anything. I'm just a satisfied customer who's spent a long
time looking for the right ergonomic keyboard for software developers.

